# Hey Cortana on Windows 10



## davenasc (Mar 11, 2016)

I've uninstalled hey Cortana app from my Lumia 1520, anyone has the appx/xap? maybe this works with Brazilian Portuguese version of Cortana


----------



## Kepavi (Mar 11, 2016)

Not sure if its working at all in Lumia 1520. I am on .164 buld, did phone reset and lost both glance and hey cortana. Previously they didnt work on 1520. Glance gave me briefly settings then go black, and Hey Cortana was giving me "Not suported for this phone"...


----------



## raghulive (Mar 13, 2016)

davenasc said:


> I've uninstalled hey Cortana app from my Lumia 1520, anyone has the appx/xap? maybe this works with Brazilian Portuguese version of Cortana

Click to collapse



place "Heycortana.xap" at documents folder and open it.
check for updates in store to get latest version


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 13, 2016)

Erase WMAppPRHeader.xml inside xap arhive  and deploy using vpv xapdeployer. On lumia 640xl dual sim  i have this message when open hey cortana from settings: this feature is not available for your phone. I will try to change PhoneSOCVersion . (HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo)

I will write those reg too: 






    <RegString Path="Software\OEM\Nokia\Voiceactivation" KeyName="QCSoundModelLibPath" KeyValue="\Data\SharedData\OEM\public\voiceactivation_1.2.1.4\qclistensoundmodellib.dll"/>




Cant write registry 

EDIT: i changed SOC to 8994. No chance. But, strange, for few seconds i sow this when i opened CustomPFD_600:


----------



## Prasanjeet_keshri (May 3, 2017)

*any sucess in bringing hey cortana to unsupported devices?*



augustinionut said:


> Erase WMAppPRHeader.xml inside xap arhive  and deploy using vpv xapdeployer. On lumia 640xl dual sim  i have this message when open hey cortana from settings: this feature is not available for your phone. I will try to change PhoneSOCVersion . (HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo)
> 
> I will write those reg too:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



??


----------



## augustinionut (May 3, 2017)

I need some libraries.


----------



## augustinionut (May 11, 2017)

http://aka.ms/cortana-build-MK12EF-1 launch cortana in listen mode  
I writed this page on the NFC tag of my car support for phone.

This to:
ms-cortana://Reactive/?StartMode=Reactive&ListeningMode=True


----------

